# Post pictures of carriers!



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I'm looking to get a carrier for Roxy. I don't want to be spending tons of $$$$ on a carrier though. I have found quite a few that I would consider, I just don't know what is the best kind to get, as I don't have even ONE for her yet! (Such a sad story, and pathetic, I know!!) I want to make sure there is enough room for her to move around. I mean, I don't plan on taking her anywhere that she would be stuck completely shut in it for a long period of time, maybe just if I feel like sneaking her into a store with me! I would mostly like a carrier though so that when I take her places that she is allowed to go, she has a place to be safe!

I would love it if you would post some pictures of your own or comment with any suggestions you have! 

Here are some that I have found that I think I like. These are all from looking at basically only one website though. I have lots more to look at!

Amelia Collection Dog Tote - Sand w/ Tan Trim at BaxterBoo

Tailways Pet Tote Dog Carrier

Buckle Pet Tote by Dogo - Beige at BaxterBoo

Open Dog Tote - Red at BaxterBoo

The Parisian Pet Carrier by Zack & Zoey - Black at BaxterBoo


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I only have a purse like one. Bailey seems to like it. Here's a link to it but I got it from a local store. 

http://www.susanlancidesigns.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_142&products_id=1360


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have yet to find one I liked that isn't $$$. The carriers I have purchased from Petsmart and Petco are always flimsy and collapse on them. I would like to see what you come up with- it would probably be best to have a carrier on hand(that I actually like) in case we need to make trip!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Actually, I had that last carrier you posted- the Zack &Zoey one. It was nice and very roomy! I would highly recommend it.. I just sold it because I wanted something a little more hard sided.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a recent thread that had a lot of photos of carriers and discussion ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/66713-show-your-doggie-bag.html


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are our carriers:

This one isn't the best pic but it's black and gray striped by Juicy Couture. 









This one is also by Juicy Couture. It's much bigger and fits two dogs!









Finally the coach dog carrier, I don't have this one anymore bc it was too big for me!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The one I would recommend is the black and gray juicy one. It's a perfect size and i love the colors. I will take a better picture of it and post it after work. I actually found that one at tj maxx and sometimes it's on eBay.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a recent thread that had a lot of photos of carriers and discussion ....
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/66713-show-your-doggie-bag.html


Ditto...check this out, I asked the same question and it turned into a great picture thread...lot's of great bags and ideas! I love the new one's posted on this thread too


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Here are our carriers:
> 
> This one isn't the best pic but it's black and gray striped by Juicy Couture.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, I LOVE ALL OF THOSE!!!!! I would love to see a better picture of the first Juicy one. Do you know what they are all called or what I should search?



Mel's chi's said:


> Ditto...check this out, I asked the same question and it turned into a great picture thread...lot's of great bags and ideas! I love the new one's posted on this thread too


Wonderful! I must have missed this post while I was MIA for a while. Thanks Tracy and Melanie!!!  What a great thread.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Im sorry! I completely forgot! I did find this link however, if has better pics. Keep your eye open on eBay bc they're cheaper on there when one pops up. I just googled "juicy couture dog carrie striped"
I like the material bc it's easy to clean and doesn't stain. I will get u a pick of one of my babies in it after work too! Sorry again!!!

http://www.barkslope.com/Juicy-Couture-BlackGray-Striped-Dog-Carrier-p/j0137.htm


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Im sorry! I completely forgot! I did find this link however, if has better pics. Keep your eye open on eBay bc they're cheaper on there when one pops up. I just googled "juicy couture dog carrie striped"
> I like the material bc it's easy to clean and doesn't stain. I will get u a pick of one of my babies in it after work too! Sorry again!!!
> 
> Juicy Couture Black/Gray Striped Dog Carrier



Oh I love it!!! I need to try to find it on sale though. That is definitely NOT what I want to pay for a carrier, LOL! But I just love it so much!!!  I can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't gotten a picture yet of Chica in her new messenger style sling carrier by Dogo, but the attached pic shows what it looks like in use (except I ordered the dark brown). It's great for crowded situations (like the farmer's market, for example), where there's a danger of her getting stepped on, and I love that it's hands free. Chica really likes it, because she's right next to Mom and can check out everything that's going on. Here's a link to where I bought it from, which seemed to be the least expensive place online for this bag, at least from my research:DOGO Dog Bags & Carriers - Shop Online! You have to scroll down a bit to get to the sling type carriers. It doesn't show the bag in use, but I attached a pic that does.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the carrier (see attached pic) that I'd love to get for Winter, if only it weren't so darn expensive! It's the Snuggle Bug by Petflys, and it's available on Amazon. Does anyone on here have one? If so, please share your thoughts/experience. Thanks.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought this one off of Amazon. It is a brown and orange quilted material. It is very soft and has a sturdy bottom plus a pocket for essentials. In this picture, Lady is in my office and really ready to go home!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm, I realize if I share about this one last dog carrier I ran across online recently (see attached pic), it might appear as if I never let my Chica girl's feet hit the ground (which is so not the case!...she loves her walks)  This is by far the most unique "carrier" I've seen, and I'm sure Chica would absolutely love it, as would our toy poodle Squirt. It doesn't come in plus sizes though, so unless I lay off the ice cream it's not in our future. ;P It's called the Cuddle 'N Carry, by Cinderooz. The website for it is Cinderooz.com - Home of the Cuddle 'n Carry Pet Carrier Shirt for Carrying Small Pets P.S. Sorry for the 3 separate posts, but I haven't yet figured out how to attach more than one pic and/or link per post. I'm not just trying to get a siggy sooner, LOL!...although it will be good to be able to request one, once I quality, because my own little attempt at making one turned out less than stellar!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a UK or European based site with stylish carries that ships throughout Europe? I'd really like to get a nice black purse style one for Gemma. I'm just using a really dorky altered canvas tote bag for her right now. I don't like carrying it around, lol.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

missy_r said:


> Actually, I had that last carrier you posted- the Zack &Zoey one. It was nice and very roomy! I would highly recommend it.. I just sold it because I wanted something a little more hard sided.


Awesome!! I'm picturing something hard sided though too, so maybe this wouldn't be a good one then? I want it to be sturdy, not too flimsy, ya know?



Jayda said:


> I bought this one off of Amazon. It is a brown and orange quilted material. It is very soft and has a sturdy bottom plus a pocket for essentials. In this picture, Lady is in my office and really ready to go home!


Cute!! I love this one too. I need to check this one out. I even kind of like the orange color!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

ChicaChi said:


> Hmm, I realize if I share about this one last dog carrier I ran across online recently (see attached pic), it might appear as if I never let my Chica girl's feet hit the ground (which is so not the case!...she loves her walks)  This is by far the most unique "carrier" I've seen, and I'm sure Chica would absolutely love it, as would our toy poodle Squirt. It doesn't come in plus sizes though, so unless I lay off the ice cream it's not in our future. ;P It's called the Cuddle 'N Carry, by Cinderooz. The website for it is Cinderooz.com - Home of the Cuddle 'n Carry Pet Carrier Shirt for Carrying Small Pets P.S. Sorry for the 3 separate posts, but I haven't yet figured out how to attach more than one pic and/or link per post. I'm not just trying to get a siggy sooner, LOL!...although it will be good to be able to request one, once I quality, because my own little attempt at making one turned out less than stellar!


LOL! That is totally okay that it is in three separate posts!  Thanks for all of the wonderful carrier suggestions!! I really appreciate it. I will be looking at all of them!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> Awesome!! I'm picturing something hard sided though too, so maybe this wouldn't be a good one then? I want it to be sturdy, not too flimsy, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!! I love this one too. I need to check this one out. I even kind of like the orange color!


Yeah, it definitely had a sturdy bottom, but the sides were a little soft. If I was going to have my dogs in a carrier for a little while, I would want the sides to be a bit harder because the soft ones tend to "collapse" on them.


----------

